# New litter of decoy dogs on the ground.



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a litter of Blackmouth Cur/Catahoula/Pit puppies born the other day. These are from my dog Gunner and female Mattie.









1 Male, 4 Females.

They should be top notch for my style of calling/decoying.

Here's a few more pictures of Gunner.








Thought I'd share.

Tony


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Pretty pups Tony. Boy, that Gunner loves his job don't he?


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks man. Gunner definately loves his job. That's all he lives for. He's been on 319 coyotes already and he's just as excited about the last one, as he was his first.

Tony


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

LOVE IT! Congrats brother. They look tough as nails.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good looking litter Tony. Way to go Gunner!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Like bar-d said gunner was smilin for a good reason.


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

Here are some update pics of the new litter. They are growing like weeds and starting to get their personalities.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome looking dogs man. That Gunner sure is a cool dog too. I'm sure the little ones will make great hunting partners.

I snapped these pictures of Gunner on one of our stands. That boy is always ready to hunt!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Looking Dogs Man! I had dogs for years But at this point in my life if it Dont Drink Diesel or Gasoline I just dont have enough time, They are Really Good looking Dogs though.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Tony Tebbe said:


> Here are some update pics of the new litter. They are growing like weeds and starting to get their personalities.


Tony have you thought about posting an article or a blog about hunting with dogs? Sort of an instructional thing? I've often thought it would be sweet to hunt with decoy dogs but wouldn't know where to start and I'm not brave enough nor do I feel like I have the time to just go at it.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice loking litter


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Tony have you thought about posting an article or a blog about hunting with dogs? Sort of an instructional thing? I've often thought it would be sweet to hunt with decoy dogs but wouldn't know where to start and I'm not brave enough nor do I feel like I have the time to just go at it.


I actually just launched my new and improved website (www.predatoruniversity.com) and cover some information on coyote decoy dogs, as well as, added a blog to drive into more instructional detail. In addition, I am going to video the life of one or two of these pups from now to they are finished decoy dogs. With that footage, I plan to release an instructional video on training decoy dogs.

Thanks man...Tony


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Very awesome idea. Will keep my eyes peeled for that.


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

These pups are up for sale. There currently is 2 females to choose from.

Details are on my website.

Thanks...Tony


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Gunner is one good looking dog. My only experience is the use of an Airdale while hunting coyotes. The coyotes where too intimidated for him to do any good.

Chris C.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Man them are some good lookin pups.I have loved hunting with dogs since I was a pup.Started with coondogs and now labs.I had never even heard of decoy dogs until the other day.Very interesting to sy the least.


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks man. Here are some recent pictures of Gunner and the pups.



















What the heck, here are some recent called up coyotes...before they met their maker.



















Thanks...Tony


----------



## mattcler (Jan 6, 2011)

I have heard of this style of hunting but never seen it in action. Looks exciting and looks like the dogs love it. Your website was very informative Tony. Thanks for the info


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

mattcler said:


> I have heard of this style of hunting but never seen it in action. Looks exciting and looks like the dogs love it. Your website was very informative Tony. Thanks for the info


It's pretty cool. I sat on one stand and a coyote had come into 50 yards or so and was just staring at Tony's dog. It happened so fast, that I didn't even see the coyote until Tony told me.

They work.... and i'm sure they take a ton of work. I tried to buy one from him but apparently he lost the entire last litter he had.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

THIS is why Tony likes a little Pit in his decoy dogs. Check out this video!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's the follow-up stories. Who needs a coyote to wrestle with when you've got a cop car!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I am sure that 30 in revers and a quick rip of the wheel to one side or the other would have fixed the problem.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> I am sure that 30 in revers and a quick rip of the wheel to one side or the other would have fixed the problem.


Or 50 while in drive.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

After his probation period I wonder how long he has to wear the electronic bracelet!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I need to borrow that dog. My neighbors friend keeps parking up over the curb, and I've asked him nicely.


----------

